# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platnene nam užasno procuruju / Iskustva sa Bambolina jednokratnim pelenama

## Isabel

Mi ćemo, sve mi se čini, nažalost  :Crying or Very sad:  morati preći na jednokratne, nakon skoro 11mj. korištenja patnenih (razne smo probali i ostali na par onih vrsta što su nam se pokazale najboljima). Naime, do 7 mj. držale su super po danu, solidno po noći. Nikad mi nije bilo problem što su nekad  procurile, pa je bilo češćih mijenjanja bodija i hlačica, kad bi procurilo nakon što je duže od 2-3 sata bila u njoj. Međutim, kako smo počeli sa dohranom, sa dodatnim tekućinama, niti jedna pelena ne može to izdržati. Ona od početka baš puuuuno piški, to su stvarno količine. No, kako je starija i veća  :Zaljubljen: , količina se povečava. Pelena je nekad nakon samo pola sata toliko natopljena, da curi iz nje. Sad nam se redovito događa da ju po danu kompletno moram presvući (dva bodića, hlačice) bar dva put jer procuri ktotalno, a po noći da ne govorim. Također bar dva presvlačenja nam ne ginu, i to od 20h-6h jer bude joj mokro sve. Pelena, piđama, plahta...
Htjela sam naručiti non chlorine disposable diapers Seventh generation, koje su najmanje zlo od jednokratnih, no ne mogu shipati u RH. Dala sam se u istragu pelena koje se ovdje mogu kupiti a da su bez tih zlih kemikalija, pa sam naišla na ove Bambolina i Bambo Nature od Abene. 
Da napomenem, kad god stavim jednokratne koje imamo u pričuvi (Babylove), savršeno joj drže i to dosta dugo, tj., još se nije dogodilo da te procure, niti mrvicu, čak ni ako ju ne presvučem čitavu noć.

Što da radim? Obožavamo platnene (imamo BambinoMio, Gdiapers, Totsbos Bamboo, Rodine puse) ali ovo ovako više ne može. Svaki put kad idemo negdje ja ju obavezno kompletno moram presvući vani, jer je ona mokra totalno. 
Zasada se snalazimo tako da kad smo doma koristimo platnene, ali kad god idemo negdje onda disposable gDiper uložak umjesto perivog ili tu jednokratnu Babylove. No već mi je i doma naporno svaka tri sata mijenjati čitavu obleku.

Ima li tko sa sličnim problemom?

Ima li tko iskustva sa jednokratnim Bambolina pelenama?

Te su pelene  danskog proizvođača ABENA i navodno ne sadrže:
-    TBT,DBT,MBT, dioksin, klor,ftalate, PVC , parfeme, losione,   dezodoranse, teške metale, tvari i spojeve koji mogu izazivati alergije,   kancerogene tvari

Dermatološki testirana – ( od  strane ProDERM instituta)Minimalna  mogućnost iritacije  kože, nastanka ekcema ili alergijskih reakcijaBambo Nature jedina je pelena  na tržištu koja nosi ekološki znak  nordijskog labuda – potvrda o  zadovoljavanju najstrožih zdravstvenih i  ekoloških kriterija, prilikom  korištenja i razgradnje….

----------


## n.grace

Kad sam čula za Bambo Nature, bila sam oduševljena, kupila paket - i morala odustati - svaki put bi joj procurile, bila je sitna, s tanahnim nožicama.
Naravno, to ne mora biti slučaj s tvojim djetetom, isprobaj, možda će joj biti odlične. Inače su mi se baš svidjele te pelene i bila sam razočarana kad sam morala odustati od njih.

----------


## puntica

meni platnene nisu procurile od kad sam konačno našla prave zaštitne gaće. do tad su stvarno znale procuriti.
i moja je puno piškila, pogotovo noću. ujutro bi joj pelena bila cijela natopljena, ali nije procurila, sve je ostalo unutra.

kod nas je problem bio što je ona stvarno mršava, imala je tanašne nožice i sve su nam zaštitne bile preširoke (one s drukerima nismo uopće mogle koristiti jer bi joj plesale i kad bih namjestila na zadnji druker).

probaj nabavit dobar cover, vidjet ćeš da će manje curiti (meni su pelene tipa gdiapers, bambinomio, ili neke pocketice tipa fuzzybuns, ili AIO uvijek procurile)

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

A da joj staviš dodatan uložak u pelenicu? Mi smo tako riješili noćno zapišavanje  :Smile:

----------

